# MAC Pro Refills Pans sold in Asia?



## G_G (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if there are MAC stores in Asia (particularly in HK, Philippines and Singapore, since i go there frequently) that sell refill pans of eye shadows and blushes? I am getting tired of depotting...


----------



## geeko (Mar 31, 2009)

in singapore, the stand alone MAC store at Ngee Ann City sells regular pan eyeshadows and pan blushers

i got mine from there


----------



## Taj (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought my pan eye shadows at FAcess in Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong, but i think you can check with the MUA at the counters/free-standing stores.


----------

